# Combine all tivos into one interface



## rfryar (Feb 15, 2008)

With all the Tivos being networked what is the point of having seperate interfaces. Each one has it's own thumbs up/down, suggestions, one passes, etc.

Why doesn't tivo combine all your units into one large tivo. It can then decide the best use of tuners between all available units. I have 12 tuners at the moment but I have to manually decide how to distribute my shows for those prime time shows to get them all.

And then when I go to watch a show I have to switch between three boxes to find where the show was.

Second suggestion is to save your preferences to the cloud. Now that I am setting up a new box all my suggestions will start over, plus the fact of setting up Netflix/Hulu/Amazon, etc on every box instead of just once.

Time to integrate!

Rick


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Been suggested a million times over the last 15+ years. So far nothing.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

rfryar said:


> Why doesn't tivo combine all your units into one large tivo. ... when I go to watch a show I have to switch between three boxes to find where the show was.


I used to think that TiVo wanted to avoid the resulting delays in refreshing data each time you accessed the integrated listing, but that doesn't seem to be a concern. Witness OnePass.



rfryar said:


> Second suggestion is to save your preferences to the cloud. Now that I am setting up a new box all my suggestions will start over, plus the fact of setting up Netflix/Hulu/Amazon, etc on every box instead of just once.


And consider that many streaming apps already have (or *should* have) individualized user profiles or accounts. (Netflix, Pandora, Vudu, Youtube, PLEX, etc) Each viewer should have their personalized content and app access at the ready when they sit down at their TiVo.


----------

